# Pimple/Wart looking growths



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry for the poor pictures. This is of a hybrid between a Deep Water Hap and spotted OB Hybrid peacock or Hap of some kind. Got the OB as part of a rescue. Had them in an older tank and I let her spit the fry in the tank hoping the Multi's would get them. This one survived and is now in my all Male tank. This is the only fish with these symptoms. Water parameters are good. The bump on the top of his dorsal fin and lip started about 6 months ago. I just noticed the other growths around the eyes and down towards the tail getting worse recently. The pictures may not show it, but there are quite a few of them from head to tail. But they aren't as large as the growth on top. This is the only fish in the tank showing these symptoms. Any ideas? Genetic defect due to hybrid parents?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably need a biologist to chime in.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Not the biologist or expert but looks like it could be some form of viral infection usually called lymphocystis or viral warts. Most of what I could find on the internet spoke to marine fishes. Because it is something that seems to be spreading and you really don't know what it is, I would recommend moving the fish to quarantine immediately. As for other treatments ... one of the articles recommended treating with an antibiotic but not being an expert here and not really knowing if this is lymphocystis I'm uncertain if that should be your course of treatment or not. Experts...jump in!!!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Already quarentined. I'll look that up later. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

My first thought was lymphocystis. Not usually fatal, but can lead to infection, so the fish needs to be medicated on a regular basis, bi-weekly to monthly, or when conditions worsen which isn't always apparent.
Could be other growths, tumors, although less likely in my opinion due to the amount.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTZ said:


> My first thought was lymphocystis. Not usually fatal, but can lead to infection, so the fish needs to be medicated on a regular basis, bi-weekly to monthly, or when conditions worsen which isn't always apparent.
> Could be other growths, tumors, although less likely in my opinion due to the amount.


Thank you. Any chance of this spreading to other fish?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is lymphocystis, it is contagious and quarantine is recommended. Unfortunately, affected fish don't always present physical symptoms until stressed.


> There is no treatment for lymphocystis. Fish should be watched closely for secondary infections and medicated accordingly. Affected fish should be quarantined, preferably for at least 1 month after recovery. Lesions will often
> regress spontaneously. Stress reduction and avoidance of skin trauma are essential to control. Recovered fish that are stressed will often recrudesce, although some recovered fish appear immune to reinfection.
> - FISH DISEASE Diagnosis and Treatment EDWARD J. NOGA


I can't say for certain that it is lymphocystis. Without microscopic examination it's a bit of a guessing game.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

This was one of the articles I found on lympocystis...it seemed to have the most information but like I said it was geared a little more to marine fish. it spoke to treatment with antibiotics, it might be worth a try

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/69537-lymphocystis-info-cure.html


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

That's pretty bizarre looking, especially the one on the dorsal fin. If he has had some of these bumps for 6 months and no other fish have them I would think it's not likely something contagious. Maybe a veterinary forum could identify the illness, or you could even call a local vet and possibly email him some pictures?


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

I have seen it before in other aquarists tanks. I would bet money on lymphocystis, which is viral and is slightly contagious. It's passed through abrasions in the skin. If there are other fish in the tank, remove the affected fish. Keep your hospital tank very clean. Antibiotics will not do anything to a virus, but as GTZ stated, can be used to prevent a secondary infection. Lymphocystis goes on for months (as you have already seen) and although it may not kill your fish, it will cause scarring. It's a very frustrating disease because it seems to go on forever and can end in death of the fish due to secondary bacterial infection.

Sterilize your nets. Remove sharp rocks, if you have them, from the original tank.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Eric, GTZ and others for your reply. We'll see how it goes. I am not too worried if I loose him, he's a hybrid and was lucky to survive, but I'll do my best to keep him going.


----------

